# non-lethal scorpians?



## colorkiller (May 23, 2004)

Are there any scorpians out there that won't sting and hurt a human? like a touchable and holdable pet?


----------



## almightymike (May 23, 2004)

colorkiller said:
			
		

> Are there any scorpians out there that won't sting and hurt a human? like a touchable and holdable pet?


*a dead one.*

 ;P just kidding

i don't think there are any scorpions that don't sting. But there are some less lethal scorpions like tha emperor scorpion. That is, if you're not allergic to their venom.


----------



## colorkiller (May 23, 2004)

thanx for the info.


----------



## carpe scorpio (May 24, 2004)

Whipscorpions!!


----------



## Wolvie56X (May 24, 2004)

technically, there are no lethal scorpions, as in, there are none that can kill a full grown heathy man

but there are extremely toxic ones that can really put a hurting on someone, or kill someone who is sick, a child, female or elderly or allergic to bee stings

now a touchable holdable pet?  scorpions may not be in that category, because they are unpredictable, unless you wanna emperor, thats probably the only one i know thats reluctant to sting and/or pinch, but they still will

Wolvie


----------



## carpe scorpio (May 24, 2004)

Perhaps "pet" is the key word here, you want a pet? hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Fergrim (May 24, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Perhaps "pet" is the key word here, you want a pet? hmmmmmmmmmmm.


pet1    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (pt)
n. 
*An animal kept for amusement or companionship. * 
An object of the affections. 
A person especially loved or indulged; a favorite: the teacher's pet.

Seems to me a scorpion would be a perfectly viable pet   Amusement being the key word in the definition.


----------



## fusion121 (May 24, 2004)

> technically, there are no lethal scorpions, as in, there are none that can kill a full grown heathy man


Well there are lethal scorpions that are capable of killing a grown healthy man, their just not likely to. I certianly would not recommend underestimating them.


----------



## OldHag (May 24, 2004)

Wolvie56X said:
			
		

> kill someone who is sick, a child, female or elderly or allergic to bee stings
> 
> 
> 
> Wolvie



so, if I get stung and my husband gets stung....I would die and he wouldnt??  ;P 

Michelle


----------



## Fergrim (May 24, 2004)

Well, I suppose females tend to be lighter in structure and therefore more susceptible to poison?


----------



## Kugellager (May 25, 2004)

IMO...most hot species would not kill the average healthy female...that said...any of the really nasties have to potential to kill anyone...if you are of good health and average weight you in all likelyhood will survive but go through quite a bit of pain and suffering...obviously the average woman has less body mass than the average man and therefore the likelyhood of a lethal envenomation is higher...the likelyhood for a fatality is increased, for obvious reasons, for children and those with compromised immune systems.  For the most part it is all a matter of body mass and immunosuppression.

John
];')


----------

